# Lean Beef Aminos



## Sully (Mar 10, 2014)

Is anyone using the new LBAs that have recently been made available again? I've got a few questions about them that I'd like answered before I order any.


----------



## Mega (Apr 5, 2014)

Ive been using the pro supps Liquid amino XXIII i believe these are essentially the same thing.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 5, 2014)

Picture lil sully?   I also believe if something isnt broke then dont fix.


----------



## Sully (Apr 5, 2014)

Nope IB, no pics. It's from a new sponsor over on PM. He bought all the raw materials and equipment from True Nutrition when they dropped that product from their line. I was just looking for something a little more compact and easy to take with me than a shake or a meal. Sometimes I'm running around all day non-stop and it would be nice to have a little 3 or 4 oz shot of something to at least get some protein in. At times, even shakes are a pain in the ass when you're on the go all day.


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 5, 2014)

I've heard nothing but good stuff over at PM about it. Thinking about trying it myself soon.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 6, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Nope IB, noIt's from a new sponsor up.ver on PM. He boughtght all the raw materials and equipment from True Nutrition when they dropped that product from their line. I was just looking for something a little more compact and easy to take with me than a shake or a meal. Sometimes I'm running around all day non-stop and it would be nice to have a little 3 or 4 oz shot of something to at least get some protein in. At times, even shakes are a pain in the ass when you're on the go all day.



I loved the originals, especially chocolate and maple syrup.  If it's the same equipment and raws,  I would think they would be the same.   I know a lot missed them when they stopped production,  me being one of them.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 6, 2014)

I need to get out of my tunnel more..u guys are talkin chocolate maple syrup steaks or some shit .


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 6, 2014)

Here ya go iron.   28 pages of damn near the entire history of LBA's.   They are great and I'm glad to see them continued. 



Lean Beef Amino's - Professional Muscle

LBA'S YOU WANTED THEM, HERE IS YOUR LAST CHANCE, here is the recipe - Professional Muscle


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks Magnus.. anyone make this chocolate cow cocktail and I see refridgeration needed little sully.  Maybe just maybe I will see if I can make into a chew like a tootsie roll with my lab team..stay tuned..


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 6, 2014)

I saw that they're already sold out of chocolate ib.


----------



## Sully (Apr 6, 2014)

He'll have more in stock in a week or so. 

Refrigeration was one of my concerns, IB. Not sure if they have to stay cold or not. 

My other concern was viscosity. Are they thin enough to be portioned out into a smaller container to take with me somewhere? Or, is it thick and sticky like chocolate syrup? That would make it a pain in the ass to portion into smaller containers.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Apr 6, 2014)

I can't find LBA anywhere, could you give me a hint where I could find it?


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 6, 2014)

They did not require refrigeration (at least it wasn't stated on the bottle)  and yes they are quite thick.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 6, 2014)

Aquascutum828 said:


> I can't find LBA anywhere, could you give me a hint where I could find it?



Our sister site pro muscle and as always use theoption


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Apr 6, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Our sister site pro muscle and as always use theView attachment 14020option



Tnx mate!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 7, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> He'll have more in stock in a week or so.
> 
> Refrigeration was one of my concerns, IB. Not sure if they have to stay cold or not.
> 
> My other concern was viscosity. Are they thin enough to be portioned out into a smaller container to take with me somewhere? Or, is it thick and sticky like chocolate syrup? That would make it a pain in the ass to portion into smaller containers.



How about a ketchup bottle and squirt some down yer throat.?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 7, 2014)

You could carry tablets too sully.Supplement Facts:
Serving size: 3 tablets
Amount per Serving                        
Active ingredients                                                 % Daily Value
Amino Acids derived from Beef Protein
6 000 mg*

Other Ingredients: Microcrystalline Cellulose, Colloidal silicon dioxide, Sodium starch glycolate, Sodium stearyl fumarate, Magnesium stearate
* Daily Value not established


Typical Amino Acid Profile Per 3 tablets:


Alanine
547,2 mg
Methionine*
48 mg


Arginine
438,6 mg
Phenylalanine*
149,4 mg


L-Aspartic Acid
343,2 mg
Proline
726 mg


Cysteine/cystine
3,6 mg
Serine
165,6 mg


Glutamine **
622,8 mg
Threonine*
92,4 mg


Glycine
1431 mg
Tryptophan*
0 mg


Histidine 
33,6 mg
Tyrosine
31,2 mg


Isoleucine*† 
73,2 mg
Valine*†
150 mg


Leucine*† 
178,2 mg
Hydroxyproline
519 mg


Lysine*
229,2 mg




* Essential Amino Acids     † Branched Chain Amino Acids
** Glutamine values based on glutamic acid content


----------



## Sully (Apr 7, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> How about a ketchup bottle and squirt some down yer throat.?



That's exactly what I was thinking about.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 7, 2014)

Gotta be the solid veteran brains we have sully... phoe wouldnt think a that. Lol..


----------



## Sully (Apr 7, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Gotta be the solid veteran brains we have sully... phoe wouldnt think a that. Lol..



I definitely don't think I qualify as a vet. I've still got way too much to learn to be a vet. I'm more like a super smart, fast learning newb.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 8, 2014)

Many choices and inexpensive on most common buy /sell sites  sully.


----------



## Sully (Apr 10, 2014)

Not that I have any problem with those brands, but I like to send my money to board sponsors whenever I can. Makes me a feel a little warm and fuzzy inside knowing I'm "supporting the community." Kinda the same way u feel good paying strippers for lap dances, knowing you're helping to support single mothers.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 10, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Not that I have any problem with those brands, but I like to send my money to board sponsors whenever I can. Makes me a feel a little warm and fuzzy inside knowing I'm "supporting the community." Kinda the same way u feel good paying strippers for lap dances, knowing you're helping to support single mothers.



I prefer 50-70 year old strippers they have more to prove. Plus there someone's grandmother. And you know what they say if the gilf is good looking they definitely have a grand daughter or daughter that looks good. Lol jk on our sister site pro muscle they have LBA's available through a sponsor check over there or if you're not a member Pm me and I'll tell you where to find them.
Thanks
P


----------



## Sully (Apr 10, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I prefer 50-70 year old strippers they have more to prove. Plus there someone's grandmother. And you know what they say if the gilf is good looking they definitely have a grand daughter or daughter that looks good. Lol jk on our sister site pro muscle they have LBA's available through a sponsor check over there or if you're not a member Pm me and I'll tell you where to find them.
> Thanks
> P



Yup, those are the brand of LBA's I've been asking about the whole time bro.


----------



## IHatefulindian (May 15, 2014)

With test, EQ, protien and healthy diet is this something that should be added to a diet? Beef Amino?


----------



## Sully (May 15, 2014)

IHatefulindian said:


> With test, EQ, protien and healthy diet is this something that should be added to a diet? Beef Amino?



I think that's something you're going to have to research and decide for yourself.


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 11, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Yup, those are the brand of LBA's I've been asking about the whole time bro.



Hey bro did you end up buying them or did you make yourself? What do you think about them?


----------



## Alinshop (Oct 12, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Here ya go iron.   28 pages of damn near the entire history of LBA's.   They are great and I'm glad to see them continued.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are talking about Pittbulls LBA's. I have had them and they are delecious. I got Choc and vanilla. Choc tastes just like choc syrup. I pour it over homemade protein ice cream and it's just like a choc sundae. I use it mixed in to my shakes as well, and see noticeable pumps in the gym.


----------

